# Farbige Hardtubes mit ohne Zusatz oder klare Tubes mit farbiger Flüssigkeit



## Trestoran (7. August 2016)

*Farbige Hardtubes mit ohne Zusatz oder klare Tubes mit farbiger Flüssigkeit*

Wie im Titel bereits steht interessiert mich eure Meinung dazu.
Habe vor eine rote WaKü mit PETG-Hardtubes in einen NZXT Noctis 450 einzubauen. 
Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass transparente Hardtubes milchig werden und grade bei rotem Farbzusatz die Farbe annehmen.
Bei den Tubes wäre das ja kein Problem, da sie durchgehend mit der roten Flüssigkeit voll währen und man das nicht sehen würde.
Jedoch habe ich Angst, dass der AGB dann mit der Zeit rötliche Flecken bekäme und man diese bei leicht variierendem Füllstand bzw. Wasserbewegung sehen könnte.
Da ich den AGB direkt vor das Sichtfenster klemmen möchte soll es ja auch gut aussehen.

Sind diese Ängste unbegründet oder sind farbige Tubes doch besser geeignet?


----------



## Breyten (7. August 2016)

*AW: Farbige Hardtubes mit ohne Zusatz oder klare Tubes mit farbiger Flüssigkeit*

Hm, ich weiß nur, dass transparente Softtubes milchig werden, aber PETG? Die sind zumindest von Grund nicht so ganz klar wie Acryl. 

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannste neben farbigen Rohr auch AGB in rot kaufen. Bitspower hat welche im Angebot. Dazu noch klare Flüssigkeit mit Korrosionsschutz usw.

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich selber noch keine Wasserkühlung habe und entsprechende Erfahrung nicht teilen kann. Wobei ich in meinem System keine rote Farbe verwenden würde.


----------



## chaotium (7. August 2016)

*AW: Farbige Hardtubes mit ohne Zusatz oder klare Tubes mit farbiger Flüssigkeit*

PETG/Acryl werden eigentlich nicht milchig Oo
Dann würden deine PETG Flaschen oder Acryl scheiben auch mit der zeit Milchig.
Von wem hast du die Infos?


----------

